# Changes/New Look



## callie (Feb 8, 2006)

Whoever is responsible:  I like the new looks I'm seeing...Good job!!


----------



## MJ (Feb 8, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> Whoever is responsible: I like the new looks I'm seeing...Good job!!


Thanks Callie! 

I thought the subforums would look much neater and easier to navigate if they were in columns, so Andy R made a template change to the site after the Admins discussed it. There will be some minor changes in the subforums also in the near future...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2006)

It looks great MJ - much easier to see than before.  Good job!


----------



## corazon (Feb 8, 2006)

Liking the subforums!!  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice MJ,
You all work so hard to give us a forum to enjoy..Thank you to each of you..Everything looks so neat and is easier to use..Way to go guys and gals..Hip Hip Hooray!!! 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing that I don't like. The karma. Why is it that when I want to give karma, it doesn't give me the little block to write in? I click on it and it jumps to the top of the DC page. I don't know if it gives karma to that person or not. What is that all about?


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

TG the karma feature is actually not working right now, but that is being looked into and will be fixed soon we hope.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay, thanks GB! I was wondering about that.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for all your extra time and work!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.... you guys are great!  Thank you
for making this place fun and safe and nice for us all.


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone. And thank you to all of you as well. It is because you are all such wonderful people that this site is what it is


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 9, 2006)

like it... hope the karma gets fixed,that was a neat little feature...


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2006)

Like what's been done..  Everything looks fresh and new...One question...Has the off topic chat been removed?  Just call me nosey  


kadesma


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Has the off topic chat been removed?  Just call me nosey
> 
> 
> kadesma


We are making some chages to some of the sub forums. We are deleting/combining/renaming some of them. We got rid of the sub forums under Off Topic, Jokes, Games... Now Off topic chat and jokes and games can all go under that one forum.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> We are making some chages to some of the sub forums. We are deleting/combining/renaming some of them. We got rid of the sub forums under Off Topic, Jokes, Games... Now Off topic chat and jokes and games can all go under that one forum.


Great,
Thanks GB..You are all making this forum even better..Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## MJ (Feb 9, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Great,
> Thanks GB..You are all making this forum even better..Thank you.
> 
> kadesma


The reason this community is so fun and interesting is the result of all the unique members here IMHO - every member of this community rocks! The Site helpers do an excellent job, we all have fun and learn, and I am very proud to be a part of the DC team.

Thank you to everyone for making this a great place to come to!


----------



## GB (Feb 10, 2006)

I couldn't say it any better than what MJ just said!!!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 10, 2006)

Bravo to the Admin/Mod/Site helper team for all their hard work!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2006)

hey, when did we get a new banner?

umm, all white folks with dark hair?

and why is the guy in the blue shirt hastling the only guy doing all the work, and the 2 chicks are drinking? i hate that, when people poke you when they're speaking to you, while you're trying to get something done... 

and hey, is the guy stirring the pot looking down... nevermind.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> like it... hope the karma gets fixed,that was a neat little feature...


 
karma is working again!!


----------



## middie (Feb 14, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, when did we get a new banner?
> 
> umm, all white folks with dark hair?
> 
> ...


 

leave it to bucky


----------

